# Wago Visu DPT kommunikation mit KNX Anlage



## Robin (2 April 2017)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

habe mein erstes projekt mit einem Wago Controller und der KNX Klemme und dabei stellen sich mir einige fragen.

Meine Hardware:
Wago 750-889 Controller
750-646 Knx Klemme, Klemme im Gerätemodus

Software:
Codesys V 2.3.49 
Ets 4

So jetzt zu meiner Frage,

habe eine Knx Anlage eine Villa mit mehreren Funktionsbereichen d.h. Licht,Raumheizung,Rolladen werden alle aktuell mit KNX gesteuert Anlage schon in betrieb jetzt kommt der Wago Controller noch dazu für die visu und die Heizungssteurung also Heizkreis und Heizungsanlage da die Heizung ausgetauscht wird.

Jetzt habe ich aber gewisse schwierigkeiten mit demn Kommunikationsobjekten und Bus Tastern da die gleichen Objekte von der visu und vom KNX Taster gesteuert werden habe ich das problem mit dem "Hören der Gruppenadressen" das heist der visu taser bekommt nicht mit wenn der knx taster betätigt wird deshalb passiert es das man eventuell diesen 2 mal drücken muss.
versuche das ganze gerade über Rückmeldungen zu erschlagen.aber das wird dan ein riesen ding wie habt ihr das so gelöst kann man an den DPT Baustein IN und OUT eventuell gleichzetig nutzen?

Dann ist noch das problem mit DPT UP_Down wie habt iht das gelöst da ja der KNX Bus mit einem Bit fährt das heisst bei 0-hochfahren und bei 1-Rollo runter also müsste ich mir einen Baustein bauen der jeweils eine 0 bit bzw 1 Bit ausgibt sehe ich das richtig?
Als letztes ist da nich die Raumheizung mit den KNX Raumthermostaten wie macht ihr das mit der Sollwertvorgeb über die Visu und KNX Raumthermostat das diese beide auf den ein und selben wert zugreifen da gibt es ja den Baustein DPT_Temp_Value kann ich da auch IN und OUT an dem selben Baustein nutzen um zb einem den Sollwert zu senden und einmal zu emfangen bei zb einer änderung am KNX Raumthermostat.
SO hoffe ihr versteht meine fragen und freue mich schon auf eure antworten!

Gruss

Robin


----------



## ClMak (6 April 2017)

Hallo Robin,

für das Prolem mit dem Visu Taster sollte das kleine Beispielprogramm im Anhang einen Lösungsweg aufzeigen.
Alternativ könntest Du in der Visu natürlich auch zwei Schaltflächen einfügen, die definiert EIN oder AUS senden (also kein UM bzw. Toggeln).

Für die Ansteuerung der Jalousie würde ich die fertigen Makros von Wago verwenden, weil dort schon fast alles fertig ausgearbeitet ist.

http://www.wago.de/download.esm?file=\download\00379198_0.zip&name=Macros_KNX.zip

Die Frage mit der DPT_Temp kann so gelöst werden, wie im Beispielprogramm gezeigt, weil die Aufgabenstellung sehr ähnlich ist.

Gruß
ClMak


----------



## GLT (6 April 2017)

Robin schrieb:


> Wago 750-889 Controller
> 750-646 Knx Klemme, Klemme im Gerätemodus


Interessehalber - warum?




Robin schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich aber gewisse schwierigkeiten mit demn Kommunikationsobjekten und Bus Tastern da die gleichen Objekte von der visu und vom KNX Taster gesteuert werden habe ich das problem mit dem "Hören der Gruppenadressen" das heist der visu taser bekommt nicht mit wenn der knx taster betätigt wird deshalb passiert es das man eventuell diesen 2 mal drücken muss.


Die KNX-Bausteine ermöglichen ein "Update" busseitig zu erkennen.

IN u. OUT kann man gleichzeitig einsetzen - man muss halt im Programm aufpassen, keine Schleife zu produzieren.


In einer Visu würde ich nicht toggeln - definierte Taste für Auf/Ab.

Da ohnehin KNX-Raumtemperaturregler vorhanden sind, ist es ausschliesslich eine Sollwertvorgabe - bei jedem anderen Lösungsversuch wäre schon die Planung in Schieflage.


----------



## Robin (6 April 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Interessehalber - warum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo GLT,

Die klemme ist aus dem Grund im Gerätemodus weil, ich im vorhandenen KNX Projekt schon eine IP Interface habe und es probleme gab beim einfügen des Controllers als 2 IP Backbone deshalb der Gerätemodus. Und da wir das KNX Starterkit von Wago schon in der Firma hatten ist halt der 750-889 mit verbaut und nicht ein eventuell ein 750-880.


Die Temperatur soll auch nur als Sollwert vorgabe erfolgen in der Visu. Die regelung erfolgt witerhin über KNX .

Gruss Robin


----------

